# A couple of our new does :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright, so since we got the new does some of you know about, which was 12 does and 2 bucks, well now we ended up buying the whole registered herd which is 22 more. Well, I took pictures of a few of them so just sharing...enjoy...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Kylee! You are worse than me! 

They are pretty girls!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE them, especially Luna.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know! I just couldn't help myself though!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats They're beautiful!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice does and they look like they have been very well cared for. Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thankyou!  I've only had them like 5 days and i'm already so proud of them  Yeah, they were taken excellent care of...they've been out on ft. tall grass for awhile so they're a little chubby!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!! Love the colors


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the colors...very pretty girls...Congrats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Kylee- you were really lucky to pick up all of them~~ There are definately some nice ones there!

Have you CAE, CL tested everyone that you have and the new ones? Just curious - that is alot of them. If you need help one day, I could make a day trip out of it - come up and draw on everyone for you! I just did someone elses herd this past weekend! I don't mind (and that way I can get a sneak peak at what breedings are coming and what I want - hint hint! LOL!)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice does Kylee! I really like the coloring on your doe from Dill Pickle, she's purdy.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I adore that one as well!

Gorgeous! 

Beautiful new does. Congratulations! :leap:


----------

